# Best lighting for Cichlids?



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a 20g fry tank at work w/ a standard 18w 24" hood w/ a 50/50 bulb. Farting around, I put a 72w 10k/460 Actinic PC hood and you can see their light reflection a lot better. Is there anything you guys use that makes these guys pop even more? specific color temp?

I have a 120g tall cichlid tank at home that will be my living room center piece soon and I want to do some better lighting options for it.

-Carlo


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

In a tank without plants, bright light is not required. I have used one 5000k bulb and a 50/50 bulb on my 90 before...I find the blue in the 50/50 makes the electric yellows and blues really pop


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

I've heard that 50/50 or actinic lighting mixed with like a daylight bulb will make their colors pop.


----------

